# Dash bezel



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Forgot to ask about dash bezel have 2 one with half hood one with full hood what is correct for 66 also can these be rechromed ?Thanks for the help


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Full for 66 1/2 for 67.....can be rechromed. Check out "Just Dashes" (Cali.)or call Darrell at Dash Resto service 817 431-0001 (Texas) :cheers Eric


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Eric need all help can get..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers We all do!


----------

